# Holster for P250 sc



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just picked up a Sig P250 sc and need some adviced on a good holster that fits this subcompact gun. Would prefer OWB or possibly a shoulder holster.

Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Try this place http://www.fist-inc.com/holsters/Default.htm

*I think *they just started or are about to start making them for the SC.

Good luck!

Please let us know what you find out, I would like to find a good IWB for my compact .45 P250.


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. It didn't occur to me that this would be a problem. I have seen the P250 compared in size to the G26. Excuse the novice question, but would it work to use the G26 for sizing?

Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

terese70 said:


> Thanks for the tip. It didn't occur to me that this would be a problem. I have seen the P250 compared in size to the G26. Excuse the novice question, but would it work to use the G26 for sizing?
> 
> Thanks


The process to making most holsters involves a mold. You don't want to try to slip your P250 in a G26 holster. It will not fit properly if at all. Get the right holster for the gun. I carry a G27 in a Crossbreed and there is no way my P250 would fit in it's place.


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

That answers that question. I am learning more everyday. Thanks!!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

No problem. I learn something new all the time here.


----------

